
Digital infra of Citibike exploited to keep cyclists off curfewed streets - vonmoltke
https://twitter.com/ChanceyFleet/status/1267937280871796737
======
greenyoda
> digital infrastructure of Citibike is now exploited to keep cyclists who
> rely on these bikes for safe solo travel off curfewed streets, even
> essential workers.

To clarify: essential workers are specifically exempted from the curfew:

 _" This Order shall not apply to police officers, peace officers,
firefighters, first responders and emergency medical technicians, individuals
travelling to and from essential work and performing essential work, people
experiencing homelessness and without access to a viable shelter, and
individuals seeking medical treatment or medical supplies. “Essential work” is
work performed by essential businesses or entities as defined or permitted by
the Empire State Development Corporation."_[1]

So the Citibike shutdown may be preventing essential workers from legitimately
traveling to their jobs.

However, I think it's more likely that Citibike's motive is to prevent loss or
damage to their bikes during civil unrest, rather than enforcing the curfew.

[1] [https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/home/downloads/pdf/executive-
ord...](https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/home/downloads/pdf/executive-
orders/2020/eeo-119.pdf)

